# NEW BUNNY!!!



## hok9 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is bugs our new bunny, Dont know breed think nethie.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is all four together. An Arial view.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG! HOW STINKING CUTE!!!:inlove: Definitely looks nethie to me.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG they all seem to get on, are all them altered bar the new one?


----------



## hok9 (Apr 9, 2009)

not yet, the large white one (Pinky) just has his testicles drop so i am making an appointment tomorrow to get him fixed.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2009)

That baby looks soooooooooooooo young. How old is it?

Striking colour!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:what a gorgeous colour bunny ! others are lovely too


----------



## KatieRenee33 (Apr 9, 2009)

awe too cute!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2009)

O I love the pic of them all together! With colors like that, could he be a Thrianta?


----------



## Hayley411 (Apr 9, 2009)

I was thinking Thrianta too. 

~Hayley


----------



## hok9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont know yet, when he gets older i will post more pics and see what y'all say. He looks just like the other one. do you think they are the same breed?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have no idea of a breed, but he is freakin' adorable! You're lucky to have such cuteness in your presence!


----------



## hok9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you. He's really warming up to us. He has already pee'd on me twice.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 9, 2009)

Sooooo cute!!!!!
Looks like a Nethie to me also!!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 10, 2009)

how do you just get a new bun and they all are fine with each other like that?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> how do you just get a new bun and they all are fine with each other like that?


In this case it's probably because they are baby buns. It rarely happens that quickly with adults, and when these go through adolescence it could go pear shaped as to who tolerates whom.


----------



## Bethi7 (Apr 10, 2009)

SO LITTLE! SO CUTE! I WANT THEM FOR SUPPER!

I think it is an argentte de cream. (bugs)


----------



## hok9 (Apr 11, 2009)

Please dont eat my bunnies. They have a pecking order now and they are starting adolecents. right now there is plenty of room for them to get away from each other if they need to and they do. The ages are also not that close, about two weeks or so between our top three and this new one is about 4 weeks younger. I think that helps keep them happy.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't look like a nethie to me. Looks like he's a Thriantna. The ears look way too long to be a nethie, and even at this age it's way too small to be a Creme. 

BUT He's UBER cute!


----------



## Sabine (Apr 11, 2009)

Aren't Thrianta rabbits rather rare though?


----------



## hok9 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can take measurements if that will help find a breed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, Thrianta are rare, but I haven't seen any bunnies with that vibrant a red/orange color before other than Thriantas. It may be a color for nethies, and I to think he looks like the older one. Thrianta are rare but it's possible they're one of those breeds that has gained a hold in Japan because they're so beautiful, and a good size for pets.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 12, 2009)

He wasnt cheap either. I might know the breed but i cant read japanese. They had a lot of them there.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder though if the colour is somewhat altered by the camera's red filter. It looks somewhat different in the picture where all four are together.
If there were more in the shop why not go back with a Japanese speaker and ask.
It's an adorable bunny whatever the breed is.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 13, 2009)

That is the color he is on top. It gets lighter towards his belly where it is almost white. I think it is clear in one pic.


----------



## magic_girl (Apr 13, 2009)

your bunnys are tooooo cute


----------



## emilyasb (Apr 14, 2009)

I definatly think it's a thrianta. The color looks like this thrianta's color






And your baby bun looks like these baby thriantas


----------



## hok9 (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont know, his ears look different. A little shorter, or it could be the angle. Ill have more pics of him tomorrow when i get my camera back.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are some more pics, and a random one


----------



## Maddie_20 (Apr 14, 2009)

they are adorable!!!


----------



## hok9 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't seen a red that rich in any other breed than the thrianta, but the ears do look like netherland dwarf.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have another one that is the same color but has the ears more like that.

Here look


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 16, 2009)

He sure does look like a Thrianta! Such a cutie!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe it's a popular breed/colour over there


----------



## hok9 (Apr 16, 2009)

The store where we got them has about 10 of them now. 5 of the large one and 5 of the small one that we just got. They also had albino nethies


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL COLOR! SO ADORABLE! lol I'm jealous!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 16, 2009)

Adorable baby bun!

Denise


----------



## nattyw (Apr 18, 2009)

He looks so much like my Poppy!!! His colouring is almost the same, how it fades a bit around his middle section and gets lighter towards his underside!!! They could be brothers - LOL! Will try and post a good recent pic of Poppy for you.... I don't know what he is either.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 18, 2009)

If he is Thrianta, Is there anything else I should look for beside the color. Like weight, personnality, etc..?


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 19, 2009)

Thrianta's can get up to 6 pounds.  I am thinking about getting a few. From what I heard they seem pretty inquizitive. I can't wait to get a hold of some.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well he is very inquisitive, a little too much at times. I think when he is altered he will come down. He does like to be petted alot.


----------

